# JSF - einzelne Bean zerstören/ungültig machen



## y0dA (9. Jul 2007)

Hi!
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit damit ich eine Bean (session scope) "zerstören" kann? Sinn der Sache ist, dass jene Bean beim nächsten Aufruf wieder mittels Constructor neu instanziert wird.

mfg


----------



## WeirdAl (9. Jul 2007)

Hi,
ich benutze dazu diese Hilfsmethode:


```
/**
     * remove given bean from SessionScope
     * @param name of the bean
     */
    public static void destroySessionBean(String bean){
    	FacesContext.getCurrentInstance().getExternalContext().getSessionMap().remove(bean);
    }
```

Cu
Alex


----------



## y0dA (10. Jul 2007)

Genau das was ich gesucht habe, großen Dank dafür!!


----------

